# Woodworking Rant. Don't Read. Just Blowing Off Steam.



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

For the last few months I have been having trouble catching my breathe after physical exertion.
5 weeks ago it got so bad I could not walk 50' without stopping for a few minutes to rest on either end and in the middle.
I finally went to the Dr. figuring I had asthma or a cold or even pneumonia.

Instead I was diagnosed with Dyspnea and a type of cardiomyopathy that causes the heart to turn to saddle leather in the large valve, making it difficult for the heart to pump blood.

Now I have to see a Cardiologist and my GP is requiring me to take some pills to slow my heart rate down from 115 at rest to something a little more normal, like about 55 bpm.
To make it worse, this drug makes me shaky at times and sometimes my legs will buckle under me, therefore I have been banned from any of my power tools until I get clearance from some cardiologist I have never seen before and probably wasn't even born when my oldest semi tractor was sent to the scrap yard.

This cannot be happening!!!!!!!!! It is Christmas! I have presents to try and make, yeah, maybe not very fancy ones, but at least made with love! I have toys for over a half dozen grand kids to make.
I have gifts for respected friends and colleagues.

For the last week all I have been able to do is work on musical instrument repair. sand a little, fill, thin layer of lacquer, sand, fill, etc. etc.

I have never been sick except those times I went to a doctor. Coincidence? I think not!
I think it's a conspiracy, meant to keep this po' white boy down!

Rant Over.


----------



## Sanding2day (May 6, 2013)

Best of luck to you Dallas…


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

sounds like your main problem is, you aint 23 any more - same as me.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

Hope all works out for the best for you Dallas!!!


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

I read the title, and then read the thread anyways…
Just hang in there until your body gets used to the meds and hopefully you'll be able to ease yourself back into woodworking once it does. 
Good Luck
Joe


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

Feel better soon !!!


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

The best Christmas present you can give to your loved ones is a healthy you with all of your appendages intact. Try to temper your frustration with the knowledge that you're living in the most medically advanced age ever and you have a better chance than anyone in your situation ever had in the past. (Easy for me to say, but I think it's a fact). Do what they tell you and live to build another day. And, if it helps, RANT ON!!! (I know I would). Best wishes for a speedy recovery. (Imagine their faces when they get their presents on some random, unexpected day.)


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Get well soon, Dallas. With a short break in actual woodworking, think of the positive - now you can try to catch up with A1Jim's # of posts.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Back in 2004 I went in for what was SUPPOSED to be a "routine physical" because I hadn't had one in about 10 years. Didn't have any REAL symptoms other than I would get short of breath if I really exerted myself. 2 weeks later I had triple bypass … I hate to say it, but it sounds like you may be in the same boat that I was in.

We'll add you to our prayer list.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

It's rough not being able to do what you enjoy. Good luck and hope you're back at the power equipment in no time at all.


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

Dallas, those meds you were given to slow your heart rate are most likely beta blockers, probably metoprolol or another variant. At first they will make you feel shaky and weak until your body gets used to them. Make sure you rise slowly from laying or sitting because you can cause a condition called orthostatic hypotension and you may pass out. You will get used to the medication soon and will be back in the shop in no time. Wish you all the best.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

hope you get to feelin better I hate getin old too it sucks, I have diabetes and it's took a hold on me but I keep on fightin, hell I can't get out in the shop because of my stupid job working every dam day, then Im so tired I can't go out and work, dammed if you do and dammed if you don't, keep your head up and rest and get through this bull crap,


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Listen to what Picklehead says above, he's right on the mark. Been taking asthma drugs for years, you'll adapt as you work things out. Give it time, we like havin' you around! Hang in there.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks all, I agree getting old sucks, and this med causes a lot of depression, like I needed any more!

*Bobmedic*, Yeah, I understand the side effects of the meds. It doesn't make it any easier when I am already behind on the plans for the GK's. I don't really care about the older people, they can get glad in the same shoes if I don't send a gift.

I'm really not that old yet, only 58, (I think), lessee, 2013-1955=?
This ain't s'pose to be happening!

The wife is trying to take up the slack of my part of the job, (we work as a team here at the campground), but I'm not sure how long she can keep that up.

Someone above said the best thing we can give our loved ones is our good health…..

Sorry, but my warped sense of humor says the best thing we can give our loved ones is a really good paid up life insurance policy!

Ya'll have a great night, hug the loved one, kiss the girls, and care.

My mantra has always been "Pay it Forward". Please do that for me and pay it to people you've never even heard of in your life.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Keep the ol' chin up. Look at the bright side, it could be worse. When I had a decade long migraine, I kept telling myself at least it isn't cancer or some other dread disease! Be thankful you aren't being prescribed Topamax, Seroquel or one of the other drugs that do more harm than good. At least it is a physical problem that is easily diagnosed and they have definitive treatment. You'll be back to it in no time.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Dallas, If one of your tools was acting like it was trying to crap out, you would stop and fix it rather than continuing to use it until it died! Your body is the most important tool you have. Time to take the time to get it fixed!!!!

Don't mean to lecture you, but that is what FRIENDS do!

Take care of yourself my friend.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey man I really feel for you. I hope you can get a handle on this thing and get back to the shop. Best of luck.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Dallas,

Rant away! This site has allowed me to do exactly that among people who, like you, don't do 'idle' well.
I was hit with some sudden, unexpected medical issues two years ago, and it turned my world upside down. I'm 44.

My free advice (worth what you pay) is

-1. Get out in the shop. Tidy, plan, arrange, throw out. Do what you think you can safely do. It beats sitting around and thinking about it.
- 2. If you aren't already, talk to your doctor about medication for depression. A stiff upper lip isn't always enough to weather a sudden storm and it's easier to be in fighting form when you don't have a black cloud marring the view.

Take care of yourself. You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Dallas, sorry to hear what you are going through, lets hope you get this nipped in the bud soon, prayers with you.


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

My mom had a serious and unexpected heart attack at age 53. Luckily she survived that episode and lived a very full life for a very long time. Consider the good luck in finding this while it is treatable. After cardiac muscle is lost it can be harder to recover.

Bobmedic's advice is sound. Beta blockers can be tricky to find the best medication and dose but they are very common drugs and there are several to choose from.

BJ


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Hang in there Dallas. I have emphysema and had part of my right lung removed due to the big "C" the winter of 2011/2012. I know all about getting winded. I also take 2 mg of Valium every 6 hours to control muscle spasms. The key for me is to stay out of the cold and to think twice about what I am trying to do in the shop. I am almost 69 and the shop is a hobby only. If I don't feel 100% I don't activate the power switch on any of my tools. Better to take more time and be safe than to try to do something with power tools if you are not fully up to par. Safety first my friend. Best wishes. Larry


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks all. 
I suppose I'll have to learn to live with this, eventually….. or not, LOL.

The most difficult thing for me is that I have never been slowed down by anything. When I have had to carry my truck tarps (150 lbs each), to the top of a load, just toss them on a shoulder and shinny up the ladder. 
If I had something heavy to move, no problem.

Now my wife, all 5'2" of her has to do those things for me.

Also, having this hit right at Christmas really screws up my procrastination schedule.
I could have put off making adult Christmas presents for 2 more weeks, now the kids presents won't even get done!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

You will. My knee surgeon told me I was done being an electrician when I was in my mid 50s. Not being an office type of guy and figuring I could make more as a part time electrician than a full time Wal-Mart greeter, I just kept on doing it. I have unloader braces on both knees. I wore the first one out. The brace guy says if the company comes out with a new product, he has the perfect ginny pig to test it ;-) Adding migraines to the knees, one of my friends told me I am probably more disabled than a lot of people drawing disability. That could be, but I'm not willing to go that route. There is light at the end of the tunnel. BTW, I hope you have some smaller tarps for your wife to haul up the ladder ;-))


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Follow the doctors' orders to a T. Keep us posted as we are all concerned about those on the LJ forum.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

As others have said, take care of yourself and maybe you can get back in the shop soon. You sure don't want to take up sewing at this stage of the game. Hope things get better soon.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

One of my favorite Clint Eastwood quotes: "A man has to know his limitations." The older I get, the more limitations I have!


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks all, Depression isn't quite so bad toady. 
Tomorrow is a Dr. visit day, but I haven't heard from the referral service yet in order to find out if I get to see a Cardiologist.
I'm not sure what to tell the Dr. The Atenolol is doing it's job at slowing my heart down, but I still just can't seem to get my breath.

My wife will make sure I do everything the docs tell me. She may only come up to my chin, but she has an amazing ability to come up there wayyyyy to often!

On a happy note, I got a third coat of lacquer on my Les Paul today. The repair is coming along nicely.
I suppose I could a better job on the sanding of the repair, but I just don't seem to have it in me.
Hopefully, with the steel wool, pumice and rotten stone I can bring the look I want out in the finish.

Thanks all for listening to me. This really sucks.
For more on the Les Paul Repair, go here

I'll add some newer pictures tonight or in the morning and then some decent finishing pictures as I go along.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Dr. visit turned into a trip to ER to a 2 day sentence to a hospital room.
Diagnoses is: 
Anemia, 
Cardiomyopathy,
CHF (Congestive Heart Failure),
fluid in the lungs, not due to Pneumonia, (hunh?)
High blood pressure, will be getting a better beta blocker after some tests, Atenalol isn't doing enough.
BP was hovering around 188/130…. not good.
Something to do with my red blood cells being small causing another type of anemia.

They let me go at 5:15 last night. 30 minutes after they said they weren't going to and my wife had headed home 40 miles away. I had to call and have her turn around and come back.

I got home at 7:30 in bed by 7:45, asleep until 06:45 this morning.

It's good to be home, but still a long way to go.

enough drugs to choke a very large mammal.


----------



## swoper (Jul 28, 2009)

Dallas I hope you take it a lot easier now, sorry to hear about the heath issues. I can relate to some of your frustrations, I used to be very active at work and home but since January when I developed CIDP my activity levels are in the dumps, I may work in the shop 5 hours a week. Got a new to me unisaw that needs attention, firewood needs chopping, and of course cutting boards to make.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I have been cursed with health issues as well this year. It sucks. But I refuse to quit, simply have to plan my work better and plan ahead. Best of luck to you.

Motto - Don't let the bastards beat you!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Keep the ol chin up. Easy stuff for them to medicate. In the mean time, look around for that Fountain of Youth Ponce de Leon missed. I could use a swig or two myself when you find it ;-)


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks all, I plan on surviving this little inconvenience contrary to what my kids might want.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Spend their inheritance! That will fix 'em!!


----------



## Firewood (Dec 4, 2013)

Dallas, I'm new to the site and haven't had an opportunity to post much yet, but from one "Old Reliable" to another, hang in there and keep your sights on better days ahead. It's time to listen to the doctors as well as your heart (in more ways than one) and you'll be back at it in no time.

Take some time to reflect over the years and be thankful for all you have been blessed with. Remember that the important things in life are not things.

PM me sometime about your time with the 9th.

Mike


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

What the kids don't understand is that our generation NEVER takes it easy. That's why our kids have it easy. They don't understand what it took to get where we are.


----------



## Firewood (Dec 4, 2013)

I think every generation says that and there is some truth in it. Sadly, I refi steely see a decline across the generations that will be challenging to gain back. It will take more than improving our education of the youth, it will take changing an attitude that has been evolving for quite some time.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I think it was just March 3rd a couple o weeks ago…...................Just wait, it'll only get worse. Keep it on the upside. You'll be fine


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow, an overwhelming number of responses from a lot of friends I haven't even met yet.

*Topa*, if my kids were interested in the wood working or mechanics tools, I would be happy to share, but they are more in to money. I spent that on the way home from the hospital. We stopped at Whataburger and got a couple of burgers to go.

*Mike*, Co. C 3/39th/9th. Jul-71 to Nov-75
Lots of memories, some pleasant, many not so much.

*Monte*, All my life I have gotten up between 03:00 and 04:00 every day, work started at 04:30 -05:00 and was done when it was done.
Now I lounge in bed until 05:30 - 07:00. dunno why, there just seems no reason to move.


----------



## Firewood (Dec 4, 2013)

B Co 2/2. North Ft. From 73 to 75. I know what you mean about the memories. But I don't think I would trade them either way.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Dallas hang in there and don't get depressed you are getting the help you need to get better .
If you need someone to listen there are lots of us that will .
Wish you the best with your recovery .


----------

